# Ampguts website



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

How long ago did this site change? The setup was great before.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Nology said:


> How long ago did this site change? The setup was great before.


When Ant bought it


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Nology said:


> How long ago did this site change? The setup was great before.


Ampguts.com never existed until I built it
You are thinking of Real Of Excursion.
I took the files from ROE and put them on a secure platform.

The one it was on previous was an HTML hack job with too many security risks to fix. It had to go to a newer system to keep from getting hacked, which it did, several times before I took it over.
The current site is not exactly as I want it but at least now, members can upload pics on their own without having to send them to us to upload for them.

ANT

ANT


----------

